# Got into uni!



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

After battling social phobia and depression for as long as I can remember I'm so excited that I actually _accomplished_ something worthwhile to me. I have been in and out of post secondary institutions for 6 yrs because of my anxiety/depression and afterawhile just gave up. But the past few years I've been treating the problem and have gradually seen improvments over time. So I applied to go back to school this year... and was accepted! Woohoo! It'll still be a challenge since I still have a lot of anxiety related to school not to mention I am much older now (25) but I'm going to fight this and I am not going to drop out again. I'm just excited into being accepted into a program that I really want to be in. :banana :banana


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Wonderful! It sounds like you have the right attitude. I am happy for you!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Dez! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

congratulations!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks, really appreciate it. Now facing my fears and attending is another matter.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Which school?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Which school?


 Ryerson in Toronto :hide


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go! Ive heard of that school, sounds great


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Way to go!  

I'll be going to college this fall also (graduating high school on wed). Needless to say I'm nervous, but think I can handle it.

Good luck!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Good luck, SilentLoner. And thanks!


----------



## arwyn (May 21, 2006)

Well Done i'm sure you'll do fantastic!!


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

Good for you!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

That's SO WONDERFUL!!! :nw 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Congrats!!



:banana :banana


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you! So supportive.. :squeeze


----------

